# Removing after market dash cover



## bowdown232 (Oct 12, 2014)

All,

I need some help. I am re-wiring my 66 GTO front to back and need to pull the dash out now. However, I have no idea how to get this after market pad off to get the instrument panel out. Hopefully it's not glued in or else I'll be re-wiring with it in. Thanks in advance to all!

Alan


----------

